# How safe is IGF-1 R3?



## Sanisent (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been doing some research over the last couple of months concerning the risk/benefits of IGF-1. It seems IGF in the long term can cause type1 diabeties due to increased glucose tolerance. Others claim that while increasing hypertrophy, it will increase the rate at which cancer cells/tumors develop, however I haven't found solid proof of this yet. Most of what I've been able to dig up on IGF-1 in clinical trials are from people with a GH deficiency, and it's difficult to assess the effects of IGF on a healthy adult.

Anyone here tried a cycle of IGF-1 R3, and care to share your personal opinion?


EDIT: I'm asking about IGF-1 R3 alone, nothing else.


----------



## Great Offender (Jan 12, 2011)

I have tried it 5 or 6 times. Between cycles, after cycles, and during cycles. I have used doses between 40-80mcg bilaterally immeditely following a workout at duations of 4-5wks. Although I have never heard of the type 1 diabetes claim I am familiar with the cancer/tumor issues. This would only be natural due to it's ability to actually grow new cells. 

My results are mixed. I have never found it to be a great muscle builder. This could be due to the fact that I never strictly followed the dietary guidelines for using it. However, I have found my own personal recipe for success using it. IMO it makes for an excellent "muscle repair kit". 

I was given several vials as gifts for placing orders with a peptide company. Since I never had great results I just left them sitting in my fridge. Fast forward to a serious double shoulder injury and I had the idea of using them to heal the damaged area. I lifted light but injected the areas frequently. If I lifted chest I injected my shoulders. Back, injected my shoulders... You get the picture. The injury healed in record time. In the future I will probably use MGF for injuries but that's mostly a cost issue. 

So for all that typing on my phone and all your reading you probably got very little from this. It's just my experience.


----------

